
Ask HN: How much is yourname.com worth it to you? - belzebalex
I&#x27;ve received an email from a human (sent something related to the content of my website) asking me to sell my domain name (alextoussaint.com) for $2k.<p>I&#x27;m using it as a personal page and for emails. I don&#x27;t need that money but getting a 200x ROI on a $10 investment made a year ago seems appealing. But, I fear to regret it in the future (10-20 years from now) where .com&#x27;s will be very scarce.<p>So, how much do you think this domain&#x27;s worth it? Have you already regretted selling one?
======
enonevets
This is highly going to be a personal decision. For me I wouldn't sell my
domain for that amount but that doesn't mean others shouldn't.

If it helps, ask yourself how much you'd be willing to pay to own your own
domain name if it was taken by someone else. Not a perfect way to think about
it but if the dollar amount is less than the amount being offered, maybe that
helps you make the decision.

------
nikivi
I'd sell it personally. IMO for personal domains anything would do, be it .co
or .xyz. Whatever is cheapest.

Can argue this applies for most sites too. If you visit the domain at least
once in your life in the browser, you can forget about TLD as the browser will
autocomplete it. And for finding sites, Google works.

~~~
belzebalex
You're right, but the .com still has something superior to me, maybe is it why
the guy wants to pay 2k for a .com instead of $5 for the .co.

------
DarmokJalad1701
About $15 per year.

------
Normille
Aren't you a bit worried what he might want to use the domain for, given
whatever it is will be out there under your real name?

~~~
belzebalex
There are many people named Alex Toussaint. I'm not responsible for what he
does with his domain.

